# SS 07.02.15 - Schumann #4



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Robert Schumann (1810 - 1856)*

Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120

1. Ziemlich langsam - Lebhaft
2. Romanze: Ziemlich langsam
3. Scherzo: Lebhaft
4. Langsam; Lebhaft

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Ah, good old Schumann. Always a pleasure. This weekend I'm actually going to listen to two recordings.

View attachment 63249


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic

View attachment 63250


Riccardo Chailly/Gewandhaus Orchestra (Mahler Revised)


----------



## shadowdancer

Indeed. Good old Schumann. My champion is:


----------



## Mahlerian

Today I'll listen to the original version, courtesy of Gardiner:










And then on Saturday I'll go for Klaus Tennstedt and the Berlin Philharmonic:


----------



## joen_cph

I don´t have that many recordings - Furtwängler/DG, Abendroth, Paray, Sawallisch 
(and, for non-musical reasons, Gardelli and Ackermann). 

Will try Abendroth´s recording, it´s been some time.


----------



## GioCar

I have the Sawallisch/Staatskapelle Dresden set










and I received for Christmas the recent set by Robin Ticciati/Scottish Chamber Orchestra (still wrapped)










So I think I'm going to listen to both recordings.


----------



## D Smith

Good ol' Schumann indeed, always a pleasure. I have several recordings as well so I will listen to my favorite - Szell/Cleveland and also Karajan/Berlin.


----------



## JACE

It's Levine/Philly for me:










I might spin Szell/Cleveland or Kubelik/BRSO too.


----------



## brotagonist

I just listened to this not too long ago. I might listen to Inbal/New Philharmonia again.


----------



## Celloman

I will go with Szell and Cleveland. While I'm at it, I think I'll listen to the entire 4-symphony set.


----------



## Kivimees

Here's mine:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## omega




----------



## Haydn man

Via Spotify


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Daniel Barenboim and Staatskapelle Berlin for me:


----------



## clavichorder

Remember, Gardiner does both the 1841 and 1851 versions, which each can be considered original works. I like both, but I almost prefer the 1851 revision, for its richer wind textures.


----------



## Triplets

I have Dausgaard, Szell, Karajan and Barenboim (Berlin Staatkapelle) but it's Kubelik and the Bavarians that I am auditioning as I type.


----------



## Jeff W

I'll go with Karajan & the Berlin Philharmonic. I really need to get that Gardiner set...


----------



## Alfacharger

I'll give Kubelik and the Berliners a spin.


----------



## Zarathustra

Gardiner too. This symphony is so much fun.


----------



## Novelette

Mahlerian said:


> Today I'll listen to the *original version*, courtesy of Gardiner:


The Gardiner recording of Schumann's great symphonies is my favorite. I'm with Clavichorder: the timbre of the original version is so different from the revision, that they strike almost as different symphonies altogether. Still obsessed with Schumann after all these years...


----------



## KenOC

Novelette said:


> The Gardiner recording of Schumann's great symphonies is my favorite. I'm with Clavichorder: the timbre of the original version is so different from the revision, that they strike almost as different symphonies altogether. Still obsessed with Schumann after all these years...


I really prefer the 1841 version. Brahms had quite a to-do with Clara S in late life when he was preparing a complete Schumann edition. Clara didn't want the earlier version included, Brahms disagreed (and did, in fact, include it).


----------



## jim prideaux

Increasingly find the four symphonies of Schumann to be among my favourite pieces so will continue this weeks 'approach' with the Zinman Tonhalle performance of the 4th while driving today (one for the purists there!) and will be listenng at home to the two Gardiner alternate performances with the ORR.......and my finger edges increasingly closer to the 'buy' button and the highly likely purchasing of the much lauded Sawallisch recordings!


----------



## Blancrocher

jim prideaux said:


> the Zinman Tonhalle performance of the 4th


I was recently reminded of the Zinman set (which I love) in a recent review by Andrew Clements. In an enthusiastic review of Robin Ticciati's recent traversal, he calls it "in fact the finest set on disc since David Zinman's on Arte Nova a decade ago." I'd like to hear Ticciati, but it's not yet available via streaming. For those interested:

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/sep/17/schumann-symphonies-nos-1-4-review-robin-ticciati

This weekend I'll listen to Bernstein.


----------



## Mika

Dausgaard & Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## nightscape

SiegendesLicht said:


> Daniel Barenboim and Staatskapelle Berlin for me:
> 
> View attachment 63267


Going with the same.


----------



## ahammel

Cantelli/Philharmonia


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Currently listening to John Eliot Gardiner's Schumann #4

Original Version (1841)


----------



## Lord Lance

A brand you can trust:

View attachment 63347


----------



## GreenMamba

I'm lukewarm to the Schumann symphonies, but this one is my favorite.

Listening online, I'll try a composer and orchestra I have never heard of before, on a CD which features a symphony by a composer I've never heard of.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have this recording but I'm not a great fan of Schumann's symphonies, to be honest.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'll be going with two recordings for what will have to be a Sunday-Symphony - *Zinman & the Tonhalle* and *Gardiner & the ORR* because I haven't listened to these recordings of Schumann's Fourth yet. 











​
My usual choice would either be the Schumann-benchmark Sawallisch & Staatskapelle Dresden (the whole cycle is simply outstanding) or from the recent Robin Ticciati & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. Schumann is Composer I have grown to appreciate more and more over recent months and this Symphony couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## senza sordino

I listened to this recording Saturday afternoon. I really like the Schumann symphonies. I played a couple of movements of the third symphony in an orchestra a few years ago. Very enjoyable. But we're talking the fourth symphony today aren't we? 
View attachment 63389


I missed a few of the previous Saturday symphonies, as I was either out or doing some string quartet homework. I was quite happy to participate in today's entry.


----------



## Heliogabo

I'm listening to this set, late and dark Bernstein.


----------



## Lord Lance

Heliogabo said:


> I'm listening to this set, late and dark Bernstein.
> View attachment 63423


Do try his interpretation conducting New York Philharmonic.


----------



## phlrdfd

Wilhelm and Wolfgang:









And for something in stereo:









Honorable mentions to Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin and Bernstein/VPO


----------



## Triplets

I didn't realize the Kubelik's recording was with the Berlin Phil. I had burned it to my HD, and the metadata didn't fully transfer. I therefore felt compelled to play the Karajan recording which I also had and found it dissapointing. Kubelik seems to have intensity up a couple of notches in comparison.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann*: Symphony 4--ditto for the live February 1984 VPO/LB.:tiphat:


----------

